# Cape Cod Represtin



## bigcohoona (Nov 9, 2010)

Aloha from Cape Cod!

Heard of this forum from another one up in the "North"... what a great forum! I can't believe I've never heard of it before now.

Thanks for all the great inputs, tricks, tips, advice, scathing remarks...oops strike that:b

big~C


----------



## José Herring (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome.

I honeymooned in Cape Cod and Nantucket. Wonderful area of the country.

best,

Jose


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 10, 2010)

bigcohoona @ Tue Nov 09 said:


> Aloha from Cape Cod!
> 
> Heard of this forum from another one up in the "North"... what a great forum!  I can't believe I've never heard of it before now.
> 
> ...



Aloha? That did not used to be a traditional Cape greeting. 

In the late 60's, I earned my college tuition every summer by playing and singing in clubs on the Cape in Chatham, Hyannisport, etc There were lots of girls and I had a wonderful time. Years later, my wife and I went there for our honeymoon.

What surprised me then however, was that there was not decent seafood compared to Boston but maybe that has changed. The song "Old Cape Cod" has a line that goes: "if you like the taste of a lobster stew served by a window with an ocean view."

I never saw "lobster stew" on any menu on the Cape


----------



## bigcohoona (Nov 10, 2010)

It is beautiful over here.

I was just transferred from Montana about a year ago and am getting out of the service this coming December.. wow only a month or so!

My family just loves it out here. As to the Lobster... the best I had was up in Maine over by Acadia Nat'l Park.. what an amazing place.

Oh and to the "Aloha" bit.. I lived in Hawaii for 6 years so words like Mahalo, Ohana, Aloha, Maka, Wahine, and Kane, sort of just roll off the ol fingers:b

big~C


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 9, 2011)

Just noticed this - I'm from Cape Cod also, so I had to give a shoutout!


----------



## lux (Jan 10, 2011)

is Cape Code that Murder she writes place?

btw..welcome!


----------

